# cpt abdom hyst,and endometrioma removal



## kellyg (Oct 15, 2009)

I need some coding help with this op note.  The procedure is written like this...  exploratory lap w/total abdominal hyst, left salpingo-oophorectomy, drainage and removal of scar tissue left broad ligament and then a sigmoid colon biopsy of endometriosis.  In the body of the op note he dictates.."the pelvis is explored with findings of adhesions in the patient's right adnexa with drainage of an endometrioma".  Should I be coding additionally for the drainage and the sigmoid colon biopsy?


----------

